

Laptop for CAD  - senorpedro

Hi folks,<p>i need a notebook for doing CAD (archicad, rhino, v-ray). I thougt maybe this one 
http://www.pro-com.org/NOFOST.DE/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleID=17660&#38;BackUrl=769925212<p>or a macbook with an i7 cpu, but i'm not sure. can anybody recommend a good notebook for doing graphics intensive stuff?
======
Concours
the procom software is good, and I'll probably give it a run, I use UG NX and
Solidworks and they bth work very good on low end laptops. If you pick a
laptop for CAD , just mke sure you have a very good external graphic card and
at least a 1,6 Ghz processor (personal experience), if you also plan to do
some FEM , you should go with a faster processor. Hope I could help, don't
know about the macbook.

